# Weather in France, any sun?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Anybody in the sun that isn't on the med coast? I can't see any point in moving at the mo. We are on the Seine.


Still, the fishing's ok.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just had a look on Meteo France for the next week or so and its a mixed bag. ITs pretty grotty in the north and west. East and south East seems best but even they are going to have a few mixed days. Best areas for sun and temperatures seem to be Provence and Aveyron region which is what we found last summer as well to be honest. Generally warmer south of the Loire. 

We are coming over at the end of the week so fingers crossed!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Barry,
Its just come out now ! Gonna put the shorts on and sprint outside with a beer.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

hi,

We'e just had a few weeks around the ballon D'Alsace and a week meandering up the Meuse and its been lovely and sunny most days but it clouded over and started raining yesterday. Cold and overcast at Charleville Meziers tonight.  

Hope you find somewhere warmer.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

adonisito said:


> Barry,
> Its just come out now ! Gonna put the shorts on and sprint outside with a beer.


Get in!!! 

Thats what its all about. Im going to take a guess and say I bet your on the Aire at Mailleraye sur Seine? If not you should be if your fishing as last time I was there the couple next to us was hauling some good size fish out of the river!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=505

Ah to be sat there in the sun with a beer drowning worms!


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

just left Cahors and it rained most of the night but up until then was in the 30s. Now heading for Saumur - weather mixed but warm!!


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

On site in Saumur with overcast skies. Managed to sit outside for the aperitif. Not sure whether to chill out or move on. Have a feeling that chilling out and red wine might just win :


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Which Saumur site are you on? WIfi brill but hubby frantic cos he can't get signal on his dish (haha!!)


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

At Les Andelys, not on the aire at Mailleraye, last time we were there it was the middle of winter. Fog was unbelievable. Going fishing now, roll on July , may see you lot on the lakes around St Dizier.

Sun's gone by the way.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Doesn't look good at the moment.
Try:
http://woozor.co.uk/free-10-days-we...of-basildon-in-united-kingdom_175_562_en.html


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

.....8pm ,still sitting outside with a glass of red, still warm ,,,in the Vendee near Lucon Les..


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

We are due at Hellimonde, Saint Cherion South of Paris 23 rd June ish
hopeing the weather will be ok


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

We were at Les Andeleys at the end of October - it was lovely weather
then ;-)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for starting this thread. We are just heading north through Portugal towards Spain and had been planning to go into France the day after tomorrow to go towards the Mosel Valley.

I had assumed that because the weather here and in Spain has been hot and dry that it would also be improving further north. As a result of having read this thread I checked the forecasts and it isn't.

I think we may stay in Spain for another couple of weeks. Thanks again, Alan.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

A lovely day here today - temp 23 and still warm enough to be out in the garden now (although a bit dark) if it were not for the concert on TV which means we have retreated indoors. Tomorrow due to be a bit hotter again. The odd damp interlude in the forecast over the next 10 days but still plenty of sun (and the weather forecast always seems to improve as we get closer to the day!)


----------

